# Soaking Up SoCal



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 27, 2010)

The following is rough sketch of what occurred during my short time in Southern California involving, the Southwest Chief, Pacific Surfliners, San Diego Transit, LA Metro, and the Coastal Starlight. Featuring, Whoozon1st, Chuljin, and GG-1 (In order of appearance).

I woke up at 5 AM onboard the Southwest Chief and we were only in Victorville, I was a little disoriented and had no idea how long it would take to get to Los Angeles Union Station, so I left a voicemail trying to reach Whoozon1st who would know more. I was unable to reach him, so my dad and I decided to have breakfast in the diner just to be safe. We pulled into LAUS about 30 minutes late, and we met Whoozon1st on the platform and a day of riding in Southern California was underway. We would 2 other Amtrak Unlimited Members joining us as well, Chris (Chuljin), Eric (GG-1). A group of 5 would be traveling over 250 miles aboard Amtrak’s Pacific Surfliners, and on MTS to the Mexican Border and back.

We didn’t have too much time, so we split up my dad went to day check the bags for the day, while I went to print the tickets. I had some trouble with the quik-trak, so I got in line and got them from an agent, while Patrick used an AGR upgrade coupon to upgrade on the return. We then headed out to the platforms to take some photos, and watched our Surfliner arrive. Chris was already onboard, so I texted our car number and we were united, and got settled in seats on the coast side. We made good time down the line and in Irvine we picked up Eric and were now at our full strength.

I then got my first glance of the Pacific Ocean in 5 years as we began to hug the coast on our way to Oceanside. The route beyond Oceanside was amazing as we hugged the coast and the coastal wetlands. It was really a treat and was scenic and fast, as I recorded speeds of 90 down the coast. We saw some military training exercises as we tore through Camp Pendleton. I was really enjoying the scenery and being with very knowledge tour guides and rail fans. We even recived a text message from AU’s own AlanB wishing us the best. We spent the rest of the run talking, and taking pictures.

We pulled into San Diego about 10 minutes late and after a couple quick shots of San Diego we headed to the Grand Central Café for lunch. I had a barbeque chicken sandwich which was prepared perfectly, and the chicken was very moist. We talked about the world cup among other things.

After lunch we headed back to the Santa Fe Depot and boarded a Blue Line train heading toward the Mexican Border. The light rail car was very crowded, but we all managed to find seats for the southbound trip. It was good to see public transit being utilized, bad for railfanning. Most people stayed on all the way to the border with us.

Our group of 5 took a couple pictures milled around at the border for a few minutes before reboarding the same equipment for the return trip north. We were all able to get seats pretty close together, and Eric had the camera rolling for most of the journey. As we approached downtown it looked like it was going to be a pretty close connection between the light rail and surfliner 785. However, as we stood at the station they announced we would be experiencing a delay due to “crew issues”. They couldn’t say how long it would be, so I just kept shooting all the railroad action going on in the station. The delay was 1 hour in total, we were all starting to get pretty tired of waiting at Whooz was starting to think he would be on bus home.

Finally we were allowed to board 785, since we were all in business class we were able to get a table of 4 and my dad could sit across from us. We received our Surfliner Snack Pack and much to my surprise a drink service that included wine. I thought the Acela was the only place that offered complimentary alcohol. I enjoyed most of the items in the snack pack, and made a trip to the surfliner café just to compare it to a standard café. Luckily, I was with Chuljin so he explained all the differences, so I can say I understand surfliners pretty well. We took the group shots and those with Fez’s broke them out for the cameras. After the customary photos it would soon be time for Eric to detrain. Eric detrained I believe at Irvine although I can’t remember, I wish him the best in his transition to dessert life after spending years in a tropical paradise.

Then it was time for me to say good bye to Whooz and Chuljin as they would be heading north of LA. Patrick followed us out to hit the platform for a moment. I suppose the next time I see Patrick or Chris we’ll be getting TOASTED!!!! Gathering IV: Got Plans? (sounds a lot better when he says it)

After we checked into the Metro Plaza Hotel, a great place close to the station, we boarded a red line train and headed to Hollywood to walk around for a little bit. We walked from the Highlands stop back to Vine St. and boy close to midnight does that area get strange. Personally, I didn’t like it to much it was like a cheaper version of Time Square in Manhattan. We grabbed one of the last red line trains back to Union Station and went to bed since the morning we would be boarding the Coastal Starlight.

I want to say thank you to Patrick, Eric and Chris for joining us for at least for me was a fantastic day on the rails of Southern California I really enjoyed riding with you guys, and hope to see you in St. Louis. You guys really created a great day for me and I won’t soon forget it.

The pictures can be found by clicking here

I hope you guys post links to your photos as well.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 27, 2010)

What, no Philippe's!? GG-1 actually joined the party southbound at San Juan Capistrano, then northbound detrained at Fullerton. A very cool day with Long Train Runnin', Craig Train Runnin' (Long's dad), chuljin, and GG-1.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 27, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> A very cool day with Long Train Runnin', Craig Train Runnin' (Long's dad), chuljin, and GG-1.


Aloha from La Habra

Typing from my daughters place, morning after Granddaughter's Dance Recital. Pictures from me will come later after I get a more reliable connection. Apparently here, the cell signal is weak due to land depression.

I echo Patrick's comment adding it was great to have a cool day on the rails with everybody


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2010)

You must have had a private train if you took the Coast*al* Starlight!




Amtrak only operates the Coast Starlight!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > A very cool day with Long Train Runnin', Craig Train Runnin' (Long's dad), chuljin, and GG-1.
> ...


Is the land depression just a California thing or is that everywhere? :lol: Glad you are getting to see your granddaughter before you move to Sin City! :help:


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great trip reports. Thankyou for your efforts.


----------



## chuljin (Jul 10, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I hope you guys post links to your photos as well.


I finally found time and/or remembered:  chuljin's pics (and two videos) from that day.

Excellent to see you Gentlemen again!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 10, 2010)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you guys post links to your photos as well.
> ...


I see you had lunch at that nice little restaurant where *The Gathering* group ate two years ago. Great food!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 11, 2010)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you guys post links to your photos as well.
> ...


Me too! Soaking Up SoCal Pics (Amtrak Unlimited's Long Train Runnin' and his dad visit Southern California for a day of Surflining, light railing, and miscellaneous shenanigans with fellow AU miscreants WhoozOn1st, chuljin, and GG-1 on 6-23-10).


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 13, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing your photos of what was a fantastic day.

Today I had the pleasure of meeting bill haithcoat in atlanta for a quick tour and now am heading down to the big easy


----------

